# Winchester 9x23 ammo



## DGA (Dec 13, 2017)

My father, age 92, just gave me his handguns and ammo. He had two boxes of Winchester 9x23 but only a Sig P938 and a Rossi .38 special. My Glocks won’t handle the ammo. What handgun(s) are appropriate for that round.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Isn't that about the metric dimensions of the .38 Super?


----------

